# Facilities at Dunkerque aire ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone konw if the Malo les Bains aire east of Dunkerque centre has any facilities ( water /dump etc ?)

Can anyone provide directions from the ferry port ?

Thanks

G

( Never let it be said I leave things to the last moment !)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

If the aire is the one we stopped on in June there are no facilities, it's just a large car park in the centre of a housing area but OK for a stopover. From the ferry you turn right towards Gravelines and after passing down the main street of the village bear right signposted "La Plage". Follow the road down and keep a lookout for the aire sign to turn right, just before you reach the beaches. The aire itself has no signs but is pretty obvious, time from ferry - about 10-15 minutes. For facilities, there is a service point a couple of miles away, but with no overnight parking. It is at the entrance to the municipal campsite and to get there from the aire you simply go back up the road you came and turn right when you get to the end of the village main street, then look out for a large water tower on the left (painted in red/white stripes I seem to remember - you can't miss it). Turn left at the tower (heading inland) and the service point is on the left after a few hundred yards.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gaspode; you are a star. Thank you for this - it is exactly what I wanted.

G.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzley. I seem to remember that when we stayed on the aire last year there was a "camping car" sign up but when we stopped there in July this year there was no sign. Its only about 150 yds from the campsite "Les Dunes" maybe they have taken the sign down. We have overnighted there 3 times. each time we were on our own, but during the evening more have turned up.
If you don't fancy the open car park I believe there is an aire by the lighthouse which is not far away.
There is an aire much closer to the centre of Dunkerque at Plage les Allier, Hopefully someone else will give you directions as I read it is difficult to get to.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

A bit of confusion here i think. The aire that gaspode and SidT is referring to is actually the one at Gravelines, not Malo les Bains. I stayed at the Malo aire earlier in the year, it's a nice spot to stay the night but there is no facilities, bit of a pig to find first time and a good 20 mins fron the port.
Leave the port on the N316 and when you come to the first main r/about turn left onto the N1 s/p Loon plage, on exiting loon follow s/p for Grand Synthe still on the N1, then into Dunkerque centre and follow s/posts for Malo Les Bains, don't go all the way to Malo, but just as you are going away from Dunkerque centre look out for signs for 'Malo tourist information', follow that and its then s/posted 'port de plaisance du grand large', you'll then pass the 'memorial du souvenir' and go over a bridge, the aire can then be seen just past here by the sea front (plage des allies). If you get to the casino you've gone too far. Another option if the traffic looks busy is to stay on the N316 to the autoroute, then head towards dunkerque and leave at junc 33 'malo les bains', its a bit further but you then avoid the rush hour traffic going through Dunkerque which can be a nightmare.

For emtying/filling you have to go back to Gravellines (N1) and use the aires mentioned previously at the camping municipal or there is a flot bleu just outside camping 'les dunes', as mentioned by Gaspode and Sidt.

Heres a map for the Malo aire....










and a photo of the aire itself...










pete.


----------

